# Which 75w Mod



## phanatik (27/7/15)

I'm considering getting a TC mod, and we are really spoilt for choice at the moment.
The new 75W mods look extremely enticing, and the sizes look manageable... but 

WHICH ONE TO CONSIDER???


*IPV D2 75W vs. Sigelei 75w TC*


Please share your thoughts...


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

Looks: Preference

Convenience: Sigelei doesn't need an adapter to charge

Power: Similar

Size: IPV

Reliability: Sigelei

Upgradability: Possibly Sigelei


I personally sway towards the D2 because of size.


----------



## MetalGearX (27/7/15)

IPV D2 for Size


----------



## phanatik (27/7/15)

Mike said:


> Looks: Preference
> 
> Convenience: Sigelei doesn't need an adapter to charge
> 
> ...



So i take it the Sigelei is significantly bigger than the IPV then.

Why is the Sigelei more reliable? Is the chip better/safer?


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

How did you get that? They're very similar. 

Sigelei as a brand is very reputable and is more trusted whereas P4Y has been having drama with their IPV4 and the balance board and have some bad business practices in terms of preorders and warranties.


----------



## phanatik (27/7/15)

Mike said:


> How did you get that? They're very similar.
> 
> Sigelei as a brand is very reputable and is more trusted whereas P4Y has been having drama with their IPV4 and the balance board and have some bad business practices in terms of preorders and warranties.



My bad,

Just that you and @MetalGearX both mentioned the size as a deciding factor, so thought it IPV was much smaller.


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

Actually that's my bad. I'm sorry, read it as better, not bigger. Woops!

The IPV is very compact. It looks really, really nice!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

I have had a few Sigelei's and they are quality mods... I also have an IPV2 Mini and it's ok. I would choose the Sigelei 75W for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge (27/7/15)

Watched some reviews on the Sigelei over the weekend, apparently it rips through battery life. So keep that in mind if you're conscious about battery life.


----------



## VapingSquid (27/7/15)

Sigelei - quality, won't burst into flames or have a version x,y and z a week later

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (27/7/15)

Sigelei. I will buy no other. It's trusted and proven. IF I decide to give the TC a try, I'll get the Sigelei 75W. Nothing else.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (28/7/15)

phanatik said:


> I'm considering getting a TC mod, and we are really spoilt for choice at the moment.
> The new 75W mods look extremely enticing, and the sizes look manageable... but
> 
> WHICH ONE TO CONSIDER???
> ...


If the ipv t.c. is half as reliable as my ipv2 mini I know what i'd buy


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

as great a device as the sigelei is i would definitely go for the ipv D2.
and if the IPV4 is anything to judge it by then the D2 is the better option


----------

